# Kleiner Home Server zur Virtualisierung



## busbauen (23. Januar 2016)

Hallo, 
ich möcht mir in den Semsterferien nen kleinen Home Server zu legen, um n paar Sachen zu vereinfachen und die Skills zu erweitern. Auf dem Linux soll mit Xen virtualisiert werden. Da soll später FileServer und n paar Bastelgeschichten (Windows, Kali, Opferkisten, Kernelprogrammierung) laufen. Es soll zwei Datenplatten mit RAID 1 geben (btrfs+dm-crypt schwebt mir da).  Abgeguggt hab ich mir das n bisschen von diesem Blogpost:  NAS Advanced 2.0 mit Skylake Pentium Prozessor und 6x SATA - Technikaffe.de

Da ich nicht nur n kleines NAS habe möchte ich deshalb die CPU und RAM erweitern (16 GB Ram sollten genügen). 
Zur CPU: Ich wollte die kleinste aktuelle Intel CPU nehmen mit 4 Ausführungseinheiten (2 Core + Hyperthreading). Ich weiß aber nicht genau welche Version. Der i3-6100T kostet genau so viel wie der i3-6100, hat n paar Mh weniger, dafür ist die Leistungsaufnahme geringer. Was nimmt man da lieber? Passt die Zusammenstellung insgesamt?

Aktuelle Komponenten:
2 x Western Digital WD Red 6TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD60EFRX)
1 x Kingston SSDNow S200 30GB, SATA (SS200S3/30G)
1 x Intel Core i3-6100, 2x 3.70GHz, boxed (BX80662I36100)
0 x Intel Pentium G4400, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80662G4400)
0 x Intel Core i3-6100T, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I36100T)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sports DIMM kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASUS B150M-K D3 (90MB0N60-M0EAY0)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 titanium with side panel window, noise-insulated (FD-CA-DEF-R5-TI-W)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31 (BN140)


EDIT: Reicht der boxed Lüfter eig? Ich hab selbst im Desktop nen Thermalright Macho 2. Bringt das was von der Lautstärke? Früher waren die immer mega laut.


----------



## busbauen (26. Januar 2016)

push? :/


----------



## Shaav (26. Januar 2016)

Ob du den i3-6100t nimmst oder den i3-6100 ist vom Stromverbrauch her vermutlich nahezu egal. Ich würde immer den normalen i3 nehmen.
Ich beziehe mich mit der Aussage auf folgenden Artikel: Leistungsaufnahme und Temperaturentwicklung - Ivy Bridge im Effizienzcheck: Core i5-3570K, -3550, -3550S und -3570T
Den Boxed-Kühler würde ich erstmal ausprobieren.


----------



## FlyingPC (26. Januar 2016)

Der Ram passt nicht zu dem Untersatz.
Du brauchst DDR4-Ram, wie den hier: Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Netzteil würde ich gegen ein Coolermaster G450M tauschen: Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Würde wie Shaav schon sagt, auch erstmal den Boxed-Kühler ausprobieren.


----------



## Deep Thought (26. Januar 2016)

Nimm den nicht-T i3. Die T-Modelle sind nur für PCs gedacht, die nicht vernünftig kühlen können.

Soll der Rechner klassisch mit Monitor am Schreibtisch stehen, oder in der Abstellkammer mit Remotebedienung?


----------



## busbauen (26. Januar 2016)

okay dann den i3-6100 und erst mal boxxed. Was spricht jetzt gegen mein Netzteil und für das Cooler Master?
Zum RAM: Das Board will DDR3-Ram, ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst FlyingPC. Die CPU kann DDR4, das müsste aber doch abwärtskompatibel sein....
@Deep Thought Der Server steht in meinem Zimmer (hab nur eins; Studentenwohnheim), bekommt aber kein Monitor. Geht alles über ssh.


----------



## Guru4GPU (26. Januar 2016)

busbauen schrieb:


> Zum RAM: Das Board will DDR3-Ram, ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst FlyingPC. Die CPU kann DDR4, das müsste aber doch abwärtskompatibel sein....



Skylake unterstützt offiziell nur DRR3L, heißt maximal 1,35V Speicherspannung. Normaler DDR3 RAM hat aber 1,5V, was weit über den 1,2V von DRR4 liegt

Diese erhöhte Spannung kann zu einem defekt des RAM Controllers der CPU führen, darum nimm lieber gleich DDR4

Mein Vorschlag: ASRock B150M Pro4S/D3 + Crucial DIMM Kit 8GB DDR4-2133



busbauen schrieb:


> Was spricht jetzt gegen mein Netzteil und für das Cooler Master?



Das Systempower ist eigentlich nur für Händler gedacht, heißt man hat als Privatperson soweit ich weiß keine Garantie: "*System Power Netzteile sind ausschließlich für Systembuilder konzipiert*"

MfG


----------



## the_swiss (26. Januar 2016)

Jetzt hast du aber DDR4-RAM auf einem DDR3L-Board.


----------



## Deep Thought (26. Januar 2016)

busbauen schrieb:


> @Deep Thought Der Server steht in meinem Zimmer (hab nur eins; Studentenwohnheim), bekommt aber kein Monitor. Geht alles über ssh.



Ah ok. 
Weil, es gibt auch Boards mit eigenem "Fernsteuerchip". Da kann man dann sogar das OS per Netzwerk installieren. Aber das wäre (teurer) Overkill, wenn der PC im Zimmer steht.

(Der i3 unterstützt übrigens sogar ECC-RAM. Das aber wiederum auch nur mit einem teureren Board.)


----------



## FlyingPC (26. Januar 2016)

Aber ich glaube er brauch keinen teuren ECC-RAM für einen einfachen Home-Server.


----------



## Deep Thought (26. Januar 2016)

Man braucht auch kein ABS in einem popligen Golf... 

Das RAM ist auch nicht teurer als die Gaming-Module von einigen hier.  Der Preisunterschied liegt eher beim Board. Ok, einige Gamerboards wiederum... 
(Und bei Festplatten für 500 € ist das RAM eh nicht der Hauptposten)

Ich gebe zu, dass es kein Muss ist. Vorziehen würde ich persönlich es aber immer. Ein kaputtes Bit kann eine ganze Datei unbemerkt ruinieren. Auf meinem Heimserver hab ich ECC-RAM verbaut. In meinem Desktop nicht, da nicht unterstützt. Könnte ich, würde auch hier ECC-Ram nehmen.

Ich sag ja nur dass er es kann, nicht dass er muss.


----------



## busbauen (26. Januar 2016)

Wie ich sehe gibt es kein DDR3 RAM mit max 1,35V  Spannung:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=ramddr3&xf=253_16384~5828_DDR3#xf_top 

Also die von Technikaffe haben auch das Board mit dem 1.5 Volt RAM.


----------



## Deep Thought (26. Januar 2016)

busbauen schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe gibt es kein DDR3 RAM mit max 1,35V  Spannung:



Doch. Z.B.
Corsair Vengeance Pro silber DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3L-1866, CL10 (CMY16GX3M2C1866C10) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Crucial DIMM 16GB Kit, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (CT2K102464BD160B) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## busbauen (27. Januar 2016)

okay, den krieg ich bei geizhals nicht mit reingefiltert. Dann wäre das einfachste ich nehme den und lasse den Rest so wie es ist. Obwohl das Netzteil noch zur Diskussion stand.


----------



## Deep Thought (27. Januar 2016)

Das System Power hab ich auch in meinem Server.  

Ich finde, es erfüllt seinen Zweck. (auch wenn es ruhig mehr SATA-Anschlüsse haben könnte...)


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Januar 2016)

Die SSD ist ziemlich teuer. Für 15 Euro mehr gibt's die 4-fache Speicherkapazität.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Januar 2016)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Das System Power hab ich auch in meinem Server.
> 
> Ich finde, es erfüllt seinen Zweck. (auch wenn es ruhig mehr SATA-Anschlüsse haben könnte...)



Das reicht bei 2-4 HDDs auch aus.

DC-DC würde ich mir überlegen, wenn ich 6-10HDDs plane. dann wäre aber eher das E10 statt dem G450m in nem Server ne Idee.
Statt dem System Power kann man evtl. das Pure Power nehmen.


----------



## busbauen (27. Januar 2016)

Ich muss auch noch mal die 2x 6 TB überdenken... Das ist nicht nur teuer sondern auch ganz schön viel Platz. Mein erster Gedanke war halt "die schreibe ich schon irgendwann voll". Wenn man aber so ne Platte nach 4-5 Jahren austauscht ist es natürlich für die Katz. Ich hab noch ne Seagate 3 TB Platte...Ich könnte auch einfach eine 3 TB Platte dazukaufen und dann daraus das RAID 1 machen... In wie weit müssen das denn die selben Platten sein?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Januar 2016)

Brauchst du die ausfallsicherheit?

Ein Backup ersetzt das raid eh nicht und privat reicht ein Backup.


----------



## busbauen (27. Januar 2016)

Ich seh das schon als Backup. Die ursprüchliche Idee war halt noch das wichtigste auf die 3TB zu packen und das ganze verschüsselt bei meiner Mum aufzubewahren. Aber wenn ich mir nicht gerade nen Verschlüsselungsvirus einfange oder was überschreibe tut RAID1, imo.

Ich bezweifel nur, dass ich in den nächsten 3-4 Jahren 6 TB voll bekomme...aber will halt nicht schon wieder was kaufen, das in 2 jahren überholt ist...hab 1 TB und 3 TB bislang...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Januar 2016)

Raid ist kein Backup, basta, fertig, 

Wer es als solches sieht und missbraucht, darf sich über spätfolgen nicht wundern


----------



## busbauen (30. Januar 2016)

Gibt da noch n paar Sachen, die ich bedenken muss. Daher melde ich mich später nochmal (nach den Klausuren^^).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2016)

Kein Thema,  viel Erfolg bei den Klausuren


----------



## busbauen (18. Februar 2016)

Sooo, hier bin ich wieder. Der aktuelle Plan sieht folgendermaßen aus.

Hardware:
1 x Western Digital WD Red 3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x Kingston SSDNow V300 240GB, SATA (SV300S37A/240G)
1 x Intel Core i3-6100, 2x 3.70GHz, boxed (BX80662I36100)
1 x Crucial DIMM 16GB kit, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (CT2K102464BD160B)
1 x ASUS B150M-K D3 (90MB0N60-M0EAY0)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 titanium with side panel window, noise-insulated (FD-CA-DEF-R5-TI-W)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31 (BN140)

Zweck:
240 GB SSD: Virtualisierungshost + VMs OS
3 TB RED: VMs Data + Backup der SSD
3 TB Seagate: Backup der 3 TB Platte (RAID gibts keins)

Umsetzung:
3 TB RED:
sdb0: dm-crypt + LVM: (300 GB Backup Virtualisierungshost +SSD, Rest Data für VMs), filesystem (ext4 vs btrfs)?

240 GB SSD
Möglichkeit 1 (Virtualsierungshost nicht verschlüsselt -> lässt sich remote rebooten; dafür aber kompliziertere Partitionierung):
sda0: boot Virtualisierungshost
sda1: root Virtualisierungshost (Dom0) mit ext4
sda2: dm-crypt + LVM + logical volumes für die VMs

Möglichkeit 2 (einfaches Layout, um booten zu können muss Passwort eingegeben werden -> schlecht für remote):
sda0: boot Virtualisierungshost
sda1: dm-crypt + LVM für  Virtualisierungshost (Dom0) mit ext4 + volumes für VMs

Nächste Design-Entscheidung: Gast VMs mit LVM volumes realisieren oder file based machen (.raw oder qcow2)?
Der file based Ansatz:
- ist flexibler -> disk.raw lässt sich leichter aufn laptop ziehen und da starten
- ist langsamer -> Filesystem über Filesystem (ist die Frage wie weit sich das in der Praxis auswirkt)
- bietet mit btrfs coole Features: Daily Snapshots, copy-on-write, data-deduplication

Meinungen? Ideen?


----------



## Jimini (19. Februar 2016)

Eine kurze Anmerkung zu BTRFS: wirst du die Features denn auch nutzen? Es ist zwar schon zwei oder drei Jahre her, dass ich BTRFS getestet habe, aber damals war das Dateisystem auf einem Produktivsystem echt ein Flaschenhals. Ich persönlich setze daher lieber wieder auf erprobtere Dateisysteme (in meinem Fall ext4).
Die Features von BTRFS sind schon toll, aber gerade bei einem System mit mehr Speicherplatz kann es ziemlich nervig werden, wenn man dann irgendwann wegen irgendwelcher Kinderkrankheiten das Filesystem wechseln muss / will.

Eine kurze Anmerkung zum Thema RAID: ich kann die Aussage "privat reicht ein Backup" nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Natürlich brauchen wie wenigsten wirklich die Ausfallsicherheit eines RAID(1,5,6...), aber sinnfrei ist sowas deswegen noch lange nicht. Insbesondere, weil die allermeisten Backups vermutlich mindestens einen Tag alt sind. Es kommt aber natürlich immer auf den Einzelfall an und RAID ist definitiv kein Allheilmittel - allein schon, weil es die Komplexität eines Systems deutlich erhöht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2016)

eben, und bitte, für meine Filme,  Fotos und Co,  da sind doch mal n par Fotos zwar ärgerlich,  aber ist das gleich nen 100 er für ne zweite hdd wert?
vor allem, wenn dann dafür aufs Backup verzichtet wird?


Meist ist ein Raid privat eben nicht nötig,  n Backup aber eben immer.  Wenn das Backupkonzept passt, und man gewisse Anforderung an die Verfügbarkeit hat, mag es dann ja auch ok sein. Aber RAID ohne Backup ist doch nun wirklich useless.


----------



## Jimini (19. Februar 2016)

Natürlich ist ein RAID ohne Backup sinnlos. Das stellt hoffentlich auch niemand in Frage 
Mir ist die Luft, die mir ein RAID5 verschafft, definitiv 90 € für eine zusätzliche Festplatte wert. Allerdings liegen auf dem System halt auch Dokumente und Bilder aus den letzten ~13 Jahren. Daher auch mein Wink in Richtung "Einzelfall" - wie wichtig die Daten sind und ob man nicht nur ein Backup, sondern sogar auch eine gewisse Ausfallsicherheit benötigt, muss jeder für sich selbst beurteilen. 
Bei den Festplattenpreisen der heutigen Zeit kein Backup zu nutzen, ist für mich aber nicht nachvollziehbar, nur um das klarzustellen. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2016)

dann sind wir uns ja einig


----------



## busbauen (19. Februar 2016)

Ja das mit btrfs muss ich mir nochmal überlegen. Ich hätte aber noch gerne die Hardware abgesegnet


----------



## Research (20. Februar 2016)

Wie viele VMs?
Load? (RAM, CPU)
24/7?


----------



## busbauen (20. Februar 2016)

24/7: jo
das wichtigste ist der Fileserver: soll den raspi ersetzen -> mehr speed + encryption; usage: filme/serien + da kommen die eingescannten files drauf
in nen paar Monaten läuft mein 1&1-Server aus: owncloud + wordpress kommt noch mit dazu  (bin aber einziger user)
dazu bei Bedarf: Windows, Kali+Opferkisten, Kisten zum Programmieren (im Kernelspace z. B.), mit FreeBSD rumspielen, ...

Gibt also nicht wirklich ne Last.


----------



## Jimini (20. Februar 2016)

Bei den Leistungsanforderungen kommt es eigentlich nur auf die Virtualisierung und das Programmieren (bzgl. Kompilieren) an. Wenn du mit FreeBSD auch ZFS einsetzen willst, musst du dir Gedanken über dessen Speicherhunger machen.
Fileserver, ownCloud, Webserver und Datenbanken sind eigentlich vernachlässigbar. 
Es hängt also vorwiegend davon ab, was du dann in den VMs anstellen willst.
Ich habe vor einigen Jahren auf einem Gentoo-Host mit einem Athlon II X2 240e mit 4GB RAMdrei oder vier virtuelle Gentoo-Systeme betrieben. Grundsätzlich braucht man also nicht irre viel Leistung für die Virtualisierung, eben je nachdem, was die VMs dann treiben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## busbauen (20. Februar 2016)

Das FreeBSD ist ja nur zum spielen, da ich bislang noch nix damit gemacht habe. Von daher sind die Ressourcen dafür auch vernachlässigbar 
Git-Server ist mir noch eingefallen. Mailserver hätte ich auch Interesse aber kb dass mein inet abschmiert und mir dann keiner mehr mails schicken kann...


----------



## Jimini (20. Februar 2016)

busbauen schrieb:


> Mailserver hätte ich auch Interesse aber kb dass mein inet abschmiert und mir dann keiner mehr mails schicken kann...


Du wirst ohnehin nur einen Relayhost betreiben können. Das bedeutet, dass dein Mailserver die Mails von dem eigentlichen Anbieter abholt und dir dann lokal zur Verfügung stellt. Beim Verschicken funktioniert es andersherum - die Mails gehen an deinen Mailserver und dieser reicht sie dann an den eigentlichen Anbieter weiter. Wenn du dann mal nicht mit dem Internet verbunden bist, bleiben die Mails solange eben beim Provider liegen.
So ein Setup hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren zuhause laufen, bevor ich mir dann einen Mailserver bei einem Hoster aufgesetzt habe.

MfG Jimini


----------



## busbauen (20. Februar 2016)

Stimmt ich kann den Reverse-DNS-Eintrag nicht setzen -:
Das mit dem Mail-Relay hört sich gut an. Damit könnte ich die dann auch gleich damit backupen. Man zahlt halt eig. doppelt. Lass das aktuell von easyname managen. N E-Mail Backup gibts da aber nicht...


----------



## Research (20. Februar 2016)

Der RPi begrenzt dich wie?


----------



## busbauen (20. Februar 2016)

Mit Full Disk Encryption ganz schön langsm (ist sogar n Banana-Pi). Und ich kriege linuxdcpp auf dem Pi nicht zum laufen...

EDIT:
Außderdem brauche ich eh für alles mögliche ne VM. Und habe keine Lust mehr das verteilt zu haben. So läuft das immer und mit VPN easy-to-use.
Zume Thema RAID und Backup: Any info on *.locky ransomware : Malware


----------



## Research (20. Februar 2016)

Hmm,

da würde es auch so was tun:
APU:                               AMD  A8-7600, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (AD7600YBJABOX)                       70€
MoBo:                               Gigabyte GA-F2A88XM-D3H                       54€ 
+
                              Enzotech MOS-C1 Mosfet-Kühler                       10€ (Caseking hat Alternativen)
RAM:                               G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GSR)                       73€
SSD:                               Crucial BX200  240GB, SATA (CT240BX200SSD1)                       63€
PSU:                               FSP Fortron/Source FSP350-60EGN(90) 350W ATX 2.3                       54€

=324€

APU:                               AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed (AD5350JAHMBOX)                       34€
MoBo:                               Gigabyte GA-AM1M-S2H                       36€
+
                              Enzotech MOS-C1 Mosfet-Kühler                       10€ (Caseking hat Alternativen)
+
                              Dawicontrol DC-324e RAID bulk, PCIe x1  55€
RAM:                               Samsung DIMM 16GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11-11-11, reg ECC (M393B2G70QH0-YK0)                       95€
SSD:                               Crucial BX200  240GB, SATA (CT240BX200SSD1)                       63€
PSU:                               FSP Fortron/Source FSP350-60EGN(90) 350W ATX 2.3                       54€

=347€


Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## busbauen (20. Februar 2016)

Also RAID mach ich keins. Von Der CPU-Power hab ich lieber noch weng Luft nach oben. Kann gut sein, dass ich mal n Kernel selbst compeliere oder was brute forcen muss. Ich hab mich aber gefragt, ob man bei der SSD auf was achten sollte, da die 24/7 läuft. 
Muss man da auf Linux aktuell noch was einstellen (z. B. TRIM)? Macht man das dann lieber auf dem Virtualisierungshost oder auch in der VM? Reicht da ne Kingston/SanDISK oder da doch lieber zu ner Samsung Evo greifen?


----------



## Research (20. Februar 2016)

TRIM macht NUR der HOST.


----------



## Basti 92 (25. Februar 2016)

Hey,

Wieso hast du hier ECC Ram eingepackt?


> APU:                               AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed (AD5350JAHMBOX)                       34€
> MoBo:                               Gigabyte GA-AM1M-S2H                       36€
> +
> Enzotech MOS-C1 Mosfet-Kühler                       10€ (Caseking hat Alternativen)
> ...


Die AM1 Plattform unterstützt kein ECC!
Falls doch bitte ich um Aufklärung.


MfG Basti


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2016)

Das ist nicht nur ecc, das ist registered ecc, das kann ggf. Probleme geben, ja. Ecc ohne reg. Müsste zumindest laufen,  ob ecc nutzbar ist, weiß ich aber auch nicht. 

Ecc zu kaufen ohne die Funktion zu nutzen,  macht doch nur bei gebraucht sinn, wenn der Preis dadurch sehr gut ist.


----------



## Research (25. Februar 2016)

Preislich war das der günstigste 16GB Riegel.
k.A. warum.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2016)

Wenn er denn läuft,  was n verdammt großer Zufall wäre,  wäre es ja ok, das glaube ich aber nicht.


----------



## Research (26. Februar 2016)

Finde dazu mobil keine Literatur.
Werde mal nen Hersteller befragen.


----------



## Eldiabolo (27. Februar 2016)

Darf ich kurz was anderes anstossen?! Was macht man mit Verschluesslung auf einem Server, der 24/7 laeuft? Wenn mein Verstaendnis von Verschluesslung richtig ist, dann liegt eh alles immer im Klartext vor, wenn das System laeuft, und die Verschluesslung ist nur fuer die Festplatte im ausgeschalteten Zustand sinnvoll. Viel wichtiger ist den Server gegen eindringen von aussen abzusichern, wenn du ihn denn irgendwie dem Internet aussetzt und starke, zufaellige Passwoerter, oder Public-Keys.

Gruss
Fabian


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

Wenn er gestohlen wird ist die Verschlüsselung sinnvoll, im Betrieb nur bedingt.  Aber dass kann man auch mit PGP so machen,  das nur die Clienten die Daten sehen, der Server aber keinen Schlüsse hat.
Ist halt abhängig von der Zielstellung, der Nutzung,...


----------



## Jimini (27. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn er gestohlen wird ist die Verschlüsselung sinnvoll


Oder wenn die Polizei die Kiste einsackt 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

lach, da brauchst bei ne heftige Verschlüsselung,  und wenn du den Schlüssel nicht lieferst, gehen se eh davon aus, dass du was hat was du nicht haben darfst...


----------



## Deep Thought (27. Februar 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> lach, da brauchst bei ne heftige Verschlüsselung



Was ist denn bitte eine "heftige " Verschlüsselung? Es braucht schlicht eine vernünftige Verschlüsselung. Also einfach die Standard-Linuxverschlüsselung oder Truecrypt.

Und lieber lass ich mir von der Polizei irgendetwas unterstellen, was im Sande verläuft, als dass *ich* nachher beweisen muss, ob wirklich jedes Programm und jede Musik- oder Filmdatei ordnungsgemäß lizenziert ist. Was mir wohl schwer fallen dürfte...



> , und wenn du den Schlüssel nicht lieferst, gehen se eh davon aus, dass du was hat was du nicht haben darfst...



Und ohne Verschlüsselung sehen sie es direkt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2016)

Lach, ja so kann man es auch sehen.


----------

